# Free Will



## caddy (Apr 7, 2007)

Does someone have a link to the site that has a breakdown concerning the Freedom of our Wills from Adam and Eve and Post Adam & Eve 

It was a Cross Tab type deal, labeling Calvinism, Arminianism...etc and how each viewed the Will in a _Cross Tab format_.


----------



## caddy (Apr 9, 2007)

FYI

This is what I was looking for:

http://christianstudy.homestead.com/files/classes/predestination/lesson1.htm 

http://christianstudy.homestead.com/files/classes/predestination/lesson2.htm

http://christianstudy.homestead.com/files/classes/predestination/lesson3.htm

http://christianstudy.homestead.com/files/classes/predestination/lesson4.htm

http://christianstudy.homestead.com/files/classes/predestination/lesson5.htm

http://christianstudy.homestead.com/files/classes/predestination/lesson6.htm

http://christianstudy.homestead.com/files/classes/predestination/lesson7.htm

http://christianstudy.homestead.com/files/classes/predestination/lesson8.htm


----------

